# $25 Gibbet Cage Build



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

OK, so I wanted a Gibbet Cage to hang up in the front of the house. Everything I saw online was too expensive and nothing I found browsing around was the style I wanted, so I decided to build one to my own liking. It just so happened that I found some pvc type moulding, 1 inch wide x 12ft in length at Home Depot that would be perfect and cheap to use for this project.

5 PVC mouldings $4.25 each = $21.25
28 1 x 1/4 bolts with nuts = $3.25
4 1 1/2 x 1/4 bolts with washers and nuts = $0.75

This is how the $25 Gibbet Cage began:












Begin by cutting 4 of the 5 pvc mouldings to 6ft lengths. This will leave the other halves slightly longer. That's good, we want them to be longer.


















Cut 1 pvc moulding to make 4 rings, 2 small, 1 somewhat larger, and 1 slightly smaller than your chest measures. I cut five rings, but you will only need 4 for this project.


















Next take a scrap piece of 3/4 plywood and draw out 1 of the smaller rings from the inside. Take a jigsaw and cut the plywood to the shape of the ring.


















Now attach 1 of the 6ft pvc mouldings to the base using a 1/4 inch drill bit and 1/4inch x 1 inch bolts.


















Then we will move up slightly lower than shoulder height and attach the largest ring using a drill and the 1/4 inch bit, and we secure the ring with 1/4 x 1 inch bolts and a nut on the backside.


















Next attach the middle size ring slightly lower than knee high and drill and bolt the bars to the rings.

















Then attach the other small ring at the top. Notice that I rotated the pvc mouldings so that every other "bar" was longer.


















The prop should be looking somewhat like this depending on how much beer you have consumed by this point.


















Now we attach the plastic chain. I cut it out with tin snips to the length I needed and secured it the the cage using 1/4 x 11/2 bolts. Then used a washer to hold it in place and tightened with a nut.


















Now it's on to painting! Paint it as you wish. I used black as a base and then misted it with light and dark parts using a Hammered color.









Next, post will include the finished product. Just couldn't fit it all in one post.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Here's the final product after paint.









Good luck! I hope this helps others looking for something similar.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow... very nice. I was thinking of building a gibbet this year, but with so many other projects on the go, was going to put this on the back burner. Now I may just have to add this to my projects list

Great Tut


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

looks great!! I was thinking about building a cage next year, from pvc pipe, but I like yours ALOT better!!! great job!!! you have been very busy!!!


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

That's a nice looking prop, and a great, easy to follow How-to.

Definitely one thats going in the "must-do" projects file!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

AWESOME Thanks for sharing


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Very nicely done, and the final paint job really makes this prop pop. Now for the skelly!


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow, Alucard.; that looks great! The paint job really pulled the whole project together!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hey Alucard!!! I love it!!! THe paint job you turned outexcellent So tell me what do you plan to do with this. How are you going to incorporate it into your yard display? Sigh yet another thing you are making me want to complete*


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Very clever! Looks great too!


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

One of the best ones that I have seen. There are plenty of PVC gibbets around but I have yet to see one turn out so well, especially with a budget of only $25.00. Very well done.

-DK


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful comments. This was a project that I have been wanting to do for some time, but was looking for just the right material that would be easy to manipulate into somewhat realistic looking bars.

I plan to purchase a bucky to display inside and hang it from the rafters on the front of my house this Halloween. Now if I could just figure out how to make a 3 axis bucky skull talk!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

Really GREAT looking!! I like it a lot. The paint job really makes it. I'll play devil's advocate though - now that it's assembled and painted how will you get a bucky skeleton INTO it?


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Uruk-Hai said:


> Really GREAT looking!! I like it a lot. The paint job really makes it. I'll play devil's advocate though - now that it's assembled and painted how will you get a bucky skeleton INTO it?


Good question, Uruk!

The cage comes apart quite easy with just a few turns of the bolts with your hand. I left them semi-loose so that it could be taken apart for storage. I guess I could just assembly the bucky from within the cage too. Even after staining, the bucky could be taken apart.

But now that you mention it, I might just modify the cage to include a door. That would allow me to make a rusty lock like Herman's Secret did. 

Thanks for the question.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Brilliant design! Bookmarked 'fer sure


----------



## Monstermaker (Jan 30, 2009)

Excellent tutorial.........
Know where I'm headed after work.... : )


----------



## JosePrendes (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome. I'm going to try that one!


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

Great looking gibbet cage and so inexpensive and easy! I just may have to build one this year too!


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Just found this Post, Awesome to find something so outstanding in the archives. I had much less impressive Gibbet that I want to upgrade. This is an outstanding design on a great budget. I think I have a new project for this year. Thank you Alucard. I hope you are still out there and Haunting well.


----------

